# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  اخر ثلاثة ايات من سورة الحشر

## حبيب النجمة

*
*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*جزاك الله خير ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## nouriomer

*بارك الله فيك وبارك لك
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*جزاك الله كل الخير
                        	*

----------


## النجمي

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*جزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*جزاء الله خيرا ..
اقرأوا معي هذه الآية من سورة الحشر (الاية رقم 19) وتعمعنوا فيها جيداً :
( وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ  نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَأَنسَاهُمْ أَنفُسَهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ  )

*

----------


## احمر شديد

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جزاك الله كل خير أخى , ولكن مثل هذا النقل يحتاج إلى دليل لأنه عبادة , والعبادة 
إن لم تصح عن النبى صلى  الله عليه وسلم فهى بدعة , كما قال أهل الأصول من 
العلماء . 
الرجاء توضيح المصدر والدليل من حديث الرسول الأمين .
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*بارك الله فيك 
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عننا كل خير
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*بارك الله فيك وجعلك من اهل الجنه
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وربنا يقدرنا على نفع انفسنا بقراءة القران والاذكار
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*جزاك الله كل الخير
*

----------


## لوناس

*بوركت يارجل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------

